# Not Bothered About Valentines Day



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

I know a lot of people get depressed or bitter when Valentine's Day comes around but I'm okay with it. It's just another day of the year. But I'm still probably going to do Valentine's day type stuff like make cards for my friends, maybe get chocolate for them and for myself, or get chocolate for myself when it goes on sale woohoo! I also have some movies that I enjoy watching at this time of year. Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind is my favourite movie that revolves around romance. The one thing that I do like about Valentine's Day is the chocolate though. And the sweets. I am down with that. :b


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

You sound like a good friend.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree.



cherbird said:


> You sound like a good friend.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Chocolate is good every day of the year though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

minimized said:


> Chocolate is good every day of the year though.


Chocolate is yucky every day of the year though. :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not really a big thing down here, thankfully.

(at least I don't _think_ it is? :um)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't you feel bad about buying Valentine chocolate when you know the day after Vday its like 75% off.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> Chocolate is yucky every day of the year though. :b


Nooooooo what blasphemy


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

American commercial holiday. I never celebrated it. It does nothing to me.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Doesn't bother me, just like any other day. I say let couples have a day out of the year to celebrate. Most couples I know are complaining and fighting with each other most of the other days. This is coming from someone that's single and has been for a long time.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I feel like all holidays are consumer BS so I just do my best to ignore them. But yeah valentines day is probably the dumbest holiday.

I hate that there are all these pressures associated with holidays to consume consume consume. Its ridiculous how much clout marketing and media have in making people feel like they have to spend money on crap or there is something wrong with them.


----------



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

My friend decided to celebrate her birthday on Valentine's day anyway which probably annoyed anyone with a partner but there's my day sorted! Buying her the absolute biggest box of chocolates I can find which is probably what everyone else will do because no one's original anymore but mine will be the biggest and the best.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

It really is just another day. Even when I had an SO, we never made any deal about it whatsoever.

I say you're probably still stuck in a junior high school mindset on things if Valentine's day really gets to you that much. There's a TON of people who don't give a **** about Valentine's day. Most couples nowadays don't even care about it now.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

the commercials and decorations can be an annoying reminder to some of their single life and frustrating with dating & relationships.

I don't care about V-Day though.

Great movie by the way, ESotSM. Kate Winslet was so cute back then. And Jim Carey so sensitive and vulnerable and believable.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I don't understand why people get into such a fuss about V-day, are they the type of people who break down every time they watch a romantic drama/comedy too?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My bf lives out of state, and he already flew back for my bday recently, and will be flying back the week after Valentines. So I likely would be spending it alone too. At least I will have a late one. But yes, in all it's just another hallmark holiday. I usually just do something simple or nothing, gift bizs and retailers always make very little money from me.



nervousbat said:


> Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind is my favourite movie that revolves around romance. :b


Probably one of my favs too. :yes


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind is my favourite movie too. 

And about the Valentine's day... you're right. It's just another day. No different than any other. As a matter of fact, it's a day for shop owners and not really a day for people in love.

When you love someone you don't need one special day in a year to express your affection. You do it whenever you feel like doing it.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

cherbird said:


> You sound like a good friend.


^^ THIS. Can I be your friend? :b


----------



## Great Lord Master (Feb 7, 2015)

'Haiyore! Nyaruko-san' is a lovely little series dealing with... certain romance... and Cthulhu mythology thrown in for good measure

Ha, and maybe even 'KissXsis'

For me, though, I'ma spend the day playing Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong-Quest. Nothing says love like pirates, haunted woods, and skull rollercoasters!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah it's just another day. Sweets are good though XD

I intend to eat loads of snickers, drink lots of coca cola and play loads of video games.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not bothered about it either, never have been, and no-one is my family cares about it at all.

It's just a made up day to make money out of people.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I never understood why people get worked up and upset on Valentine's day. I take absolutely no notice of it. I wouldn't even remember it if it weren't for reminders of it, like this thread.


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

Valentine's day isn't a real holiday anyway as you don't even get any benefit out of it like a day off work or school. I'm more upset that I'm expected to care about a completely worthless holiday. It makes no difference to me whether other people are in couples or not, holidays are only useful to me as a means of not coming in to work.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Never was bothered by it, but I'm an ******* so I'm somewhat amused by the fuss some people go through over it. And how can you not love all the cheesy v-day cards.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Same thoughts here, just another ordinary day.



sad vlad said:


> American commercial holiday. I never celebrated it. It does nothing to me.


Conspiracy Theory: Invented by Hallmark to sell cards.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not really bothered by it either. I get happy Valentines Day messages from some friends, and my parents even mailed me some chocolate, so it's a perfectly fine day as far as I'm concerned. Haha. I'm not anymore single than I am any other day of the year.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

chompers said:


> I feel like all holidays are consumer BS so I just do my best to ignore them. But yeah valentines day is probably the dumbest holiday.
> 
> I hate that there are all these pressures associated with holidays to consume consume consume. Its ridiculous how much clout marketing and media have in making people feel like they have to spend money on crap or there is something wrong with them.


This.

I find Mothers and Fathers day more sinister though, because of the guilt component.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andre Sossi said:


> Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind is my favourite movie too.
> 
> And about the Valentine's day... you're right. It's just another day. No different than any other. As a matter of fact, it's a day for shop owners and not really a day for people in love.
> 
> When you love someone you don't need one special day in a year to express your affection. *You do it whenever you feel like doing it. *


 Valentine's Day 
Just Feb Fourteen!
Make it your day
and the best you've ever seen

It's great to be single
It's great to be alone
Work on yourself
and the skills you need to hone.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's never bothered me much either. Of course it would be nice to celebrate it with someone, but regardless I think the idea of it is nice.


----------

